# Cat-Proofing?



## Serenity (Jan 27, 2012)

Those of you with C&C cages and cats--- how the heck did you cat proof the cage? I'm trying a couple of things before actually getting my hedgie, but it's either been vetoed for being "too ugly" or just not working how I thought it should. I'm getting her in 3 days, so I'm getting pretty frustrated with things not working. Btw- my cats are complete monsters, and it's not possible to keep them out of the room. I've been working on attaching some screen mesh, but it's a lot of work, and I was wondering if there was anything easier. I'm also running out of zipties :roll:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The easiest way to put a secure lid on a C&C cage is to get some wire closet shelving that is a couple inches longer than the cage and ziptie it to the cage. It will be one solid piece and should keep the cats out.


----------

